# Feeding/Weight Issues



## rwbwfarm (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a small dairy herd & one lone pygmy wether. I'm concerned about two of my does and their weight. I only grain the milkers and the kids (they are on organic & all look amazing). The dry does & my 2 bucks just get hay/minerals/some browse. All are UTD on worming & we do our own hay. My Nubian (Lucy) and my Saanen/Nubian cross (Delilah) are both starting to lose weight. Lucy is a 5 yr. old that I dried off earlier this year (she kind of decided she was done for now  ) & Delilah reabsorbed her kids this year. I feed hay AM & PM and they have a selenium/mineral block (I've tried loose minerals but they wasted alot so when we get our barn addition done, I'll do it a different way). I'm really concerned as I planned on breeding both this year & can't figure out why they are losing weight (my LaMancha is dry & she looks great). I don't know if I should rearrange the groups (I didn't really want too until the addition is done but could) and grain them or what. They both eat really well, too. Just frustrating & I feel bad about it. Any ideas would be great!!

Jenn in NY


----------



## elevan (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you had a fecal done?  You might get some answers if you do...


----------



## rwbwfarm (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't recently but am taking the puppy to the vet next week so I'll take a sample then. I use Ivomec on all but the milkers.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree- the first place I'd start is with a fecal then go from there.  Are they getting any/enough alfalfa?


----------



## rwbwfarm (Aug 12, 2011)

We have some mixed in our fields but none strictly alfalfa.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd get a fecal first.  If it's clean you may need to tweak your feed management.  But regular fecals are important.


----------



## elevan (Aug 12, 2011)

I usually suspect a tapeworm load when they lose weight but otherwise are fine. Sometimes tape segments show up in their poo and you can see them...but a fecal will tell you for sure.  Ivomec doesn't affect tapeworms.


----------



## rwbwfarm (Aug 24, 2011)

UPDATE - Their fecal was negative so I started Delilah & Lucy on grain about a week ago & it looks like they are slowly gaining (they weren't horrible just a bit underweight). It's hard to tell when I see them every day . They've perked up a bit too so maybe they were missing something. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Thank so far!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 24, 2011)

I would say they are in need of more mineral, they aren't getting enough from just a block.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 24, 2011)

If they were here they'd be getting loose mineral and at least 1 lb per head of alfalfa pellets and/or alfalfa hay.  We always feed alfalfa, even to our dry does.  It keeps them in beautiful condition particularly when they aren't getting much grain (dry does and bucks when they aren't working.)


----------



## rwbwfarm (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll def. get loose minerals when I get grain again but should I give them the alfalfa pellets instead of the grain? They waste hay anyway so I'd probably go the pellet route.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 24, 2011)

We rely really heavily on alfalfa here, then add grain when necessary (weanlings/yearlings, gestating, lactating, working bucks, etc.)  But even if they aren't getting grained the alfalfa is still the cornerstone of their nutrition.  So here I'd work them up to the amount of alfalfa the herd is on (it's the same for nearly all) then, depending on how underweight they are, add in a little grain (and/or beet pulp) until they hit the body condition I'm aiming for.  At that point it would just be a question of maintenance and grain may or may not be necessary, particularly if they're open/early bred and dry.

Alfalfa really isn't a supplement for us.  It's the backbone of their diet.  It's terribly expensive and I wish it weren't, but I can't argue with the results.  Right now (and as long as it continues to be available) we're feeding a really nice quality alfalfa/orchard blend (60/40) along with limited browse.  We feed pellets when the hay is unavailable along with bermuda.


----------

